# Rear Seat Leather and Stiching



## CycloneGTO (Nov 20, 2006)

I like almost everyone else have suffered the fate of my stitching seperating on the top of my GTOs rear seat. I removed the back seat and took it to two local auto trim shops to see about getting it restitched. Both shops said the leather was "To Dry" to properly restitch.

Does anyone know where I can purchased a swatch of replacement leather that exactly matches the GTO leather or perharps someone has some leather from a wrecked or modified GTO they are willing to sell?

I realize this is a long shot but I desperately want to get my seat fixed. The interior in my GTO is basically perfect and this stitching stands out terribly.

Thanks for any help anyone can provide.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

The local upholstery shop pretty much told me the same thing. He did't say it was too dry, but did say it was hard as a rock and there wasn't anything he could do with it. He suggested going the vinyle route, just on the top around the stitches and keeping everything else original. He said vinyle would never dry or harden and I wouldn't have to worry about that happening again. I was going to have it done but he couldn't find the exact shade of blue to match the leather. Everything was wither too dark or too light. I think he quoted me like 250-275 to have it redone with the vinyl tops. You can't tell the difference. Just like you can't tell the backs of our seats aren't leather. If the color would have matched, I would have done it.


----------



## noyz1 (May 6, 2010)

take the car to the dealer- they now it's an issue & should good will warrenty it. If they won't ask for their GM rep's number. I know someone that had the rear seats replaced 3 times


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

I just took mine to a mom and pops place they should be able to use the old holes and restitch it cost like 20 bucks


----------



## CycloneGTO (Nov 20, 2006)

noyz1 said:


> take the car to the dealer- they now it's an issue & should good will warrenty it. If they won't ask for their GM rep's number. I know someone that had the rear seats replaced 3 times


My GTO is way out of warrenty so taking it to the dealer is not an option.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I can't remember where I read it, but I could've sworn I saw something along the lines of a stealership wanting to charge $1100 to fix this issue out of warranty.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

CycloneGTO said:


> I like almost everyone else have suffered the fate of my stitching seperating on the top of my GTOs rear seat. I removed the back seat and took it to two local auto trim shops to see about getting it restitched. Both shops said the leather was "To Dry" to properly restitch.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can purchased a swatch of replacement leather that exactly matches the GTO leather or perharps someone has some leather from a wrecked or modified GTO they are willing to sell?
> 
> ...


What color is it?


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

I read on another thread on this forum that the stitching problem is caused by heat in the back window along with cheap thread and too much padding under the leather that doesn't allow it to shrink and expand as the leather dries out during the summer heat. To just get it fixed is a short term solution (it will probably happen again) unless you are always parking your car in a garage or in shade during the summer. The only real solution is to keep the leather from drying out in the first place. I am planning on first conditioning the leather to bring it back to a supple state and then get it repaired at a furniture upholstery shop ... I found they are cheaper. There are also directions in another thread on this forum on how to do it yourself.

A question I have is the GTO leather coated or non-coated. If it is coated there are products for that (treat like vinyl) and if it is non-coated there are different products you should use. "To find out the kind of leather you have, put a drop of water on an inconspicuous part of the upholstery. Uncoated leather will absorb the water, while coated leather will not." Can anyone confirm that our seats are not coated? My test confirm that they are NOT Coated!

Has anyone consistently done this leather conditioning and DID IT WORK and WHAT PRODUCT DID YOU USE? I want to do this fix for the long term!


----------



## Mad_Dan_Eccles (Mar 25, 2006)

68OldGoat said:


> Has anyone consistently done this leather conditioning and DID IT WORK and WHAT PRODUCT DID YOU USE? I want to do this fix for the long term!


You need to get some life back into the leather first

For leather that is seriously dried out Neatfoot oil is the traditional remedy, but you need to be aware that is can darken some colours quite noticably. It may also tend to weaken the stitching in some cases so don't use it as a regualr condition but more as an occasional special treatment 

Leatherique make "Rejuvenator Oil" that is very good for brinigng old cardboard-like leather back to life - this is much favoured by classic car restorers <http://www.leatherique.com/do_it_your_self_instruction/rejuvinator_pc_directions.html>

Once the leather is supple again you need to condition it reasonably often - how often depends on where you live and the lcoal climate, but every month or two isn't a bad starting point. I use Passier "Lederbalsalm" which is sold at good tack shops for cleaning and conditioning saddles and bridles. This will work on leather that is only somewhat dried out as well. 

(It pays to make friends with your tack shop - they have all sorts of goodies that are very useful if you have a car with leather seats, and horsey people are often more fussy about their tack than all but the most dedicated car freaks)


----------



## starnest (Oct 27, 2010)

Mad_Dan_Eccles said:


> Once the leather is supple again you need to condition it reasonably often - how often depends on where you live and the lcoal climate, but every month or two isn't a bad starting point. I use Passier "Lederbalsalm" which is sold at good tack shops for cleaning and conditioning saddles and bridles. This will work on leather that is only somewhat dried out as well.



I just used this on my seats and I think it is great. While I have a very low miles (8k) garage kept car, it was obvious that the leather seats had never been touched. They were very dry (black faded towards grey) and having read of the seams coming apart I was concerned. I bought the Passier Lederbalsalm at a local tack shop (which they rave about this stuff:agree) and with a lot of effort I have treated the leather.

I worked it in by hand (a lot of work) so that I cloud get it into the seams, stitching, and down around the corners and under the trim pieces. Use it generously enough to coat while being careful not to get it on everything else. I noticed that the tops of the seats (especially the rear seats) were extra dry, so don't be afraid to work these areas two or three times. I also put it on the steering wheel, shift knob, and console cover. (Knowing I was going to go back and wipe off the excess:cool).
Let it sit 24 hours and even better if it sits in some sun to "melt" the oil into the leather, then remove excess with a clean dry cloth. The black color is renewed, the seats feel softer, and the odor is almost pleasant. Also, be sure to wipe the steering wheel and shift knob until the slipperyness of the dressing is removed.

arty:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I applied Maguires leather conditioner on a regular basis on my seats paying particular attention to the threaded areas from the first day of delivery in 2005. The car sits in a garage. My seats still split. I was told by an upholster that recovered them the leather was of poor quality. Judging by the MANY who have had issues with them, I would tend to agree. Could be the supplier of the leather had different grades which some people didn't have the issue. Too many people with the same issue just to be an isolated problem. I took great care of them knowing the issues many had and I was victimized by it. The leather shrunk and was to brittle to be resewn.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

My car is garage kept and I condition the leather regularly with Lexol cleaner and conditioner. You can get it at any auto supply store. Another trick I did from the day I bought the car new was to use same color hand towels to cover the seats. I tuck the towels into the headrest and two will cover the entire top of backseat.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My 04, 67k miles(my DD) and mine are still mint. I just use Maguires leather conditioner every few months. I also have 35% window tint. FYI, we also use my back seats a few times a year.

Julie's 05 had the seat stiching tear last year with 17k or so and its garage kept and conditioned alot more then mine. About a month ago we noticed that the head rest stiching now just pulled apart. Our dealer is having it replaced free of charge. Rear seats were used maybe 2 times?

I honestly think it is due to different grades of leather used like Judge said.


----------

